# Prelief



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

Has anyone heard of Prelief? It is a calcium based "food supp;ement" thta actually si suppossed to take the acid out of food! It is made for interstitial cystitis but if it is acidic foods that trigger your IBS I'm wondering if this product would work for that.I wrote the company (McNeil Nutritional) to ask about it and they told me that it is calcium glycerophosphate and it is ionically bound not covalently bound as is calcium in say Tums therefore it is 100% available to the body in 30 seconds and dissolves easily, unlike calcium carbonate.I would like to hear others peoples views on this product if anyone has tried it or has other knowledge about it. This could be a godsend for people whose colon won't tolerate acids.Judy


----------

